# Mercedes sprinter 2.8tdi loss of power under load



## channelhoppers

Hi

Our Hymer mercedes 2.8tdi (1999) develops a sudden loss of power when accelerating above 65 mph, as if the turbo has dropped out. When we pull over and turn the ignition off then back on everything goes back to normal until the next acceleration e.g. uphill over 60 mph.

Would be grateful for info if anyone else has experienced this. Many thanks


----------



## midgeteler

Hi......yes it happens a lot.
It's called "limp mode" and is there to prevent damage to vital parts from overboosting etc. Can be loads of things like boost sensor equipment, seized or sticking wastegate etc...
Am afraid you need a Merc dealer or someone with the right diagnostic kit to determine. Likely to be expensive!

I ran mine with the same symptoms for a while (it was still quicker than an LDV) and apparently damaged the main engine ECU!
Cost me £1500 ,so get it fixed.

John


----------



## channelhoppers

Many thanks for that John. Have booked it in for next week.
Regards
Alan


----------



## teemyob

*mercedes*



midgeteler said:


> Hi......yes it happens a lot.
> It's called "limp mode" and is there to prevent damage to vital parts from overboosting etc. Can be loads of things like boost sensor equipment, seized or sticking wastegate etc...
> Am afraid you need a Merc dealer or someone with the right diagnostic kit to determine. Likely to be expensive!
> 
> I ran mine with the same symptoms for a while (it was still quicker than an LDV) and apparently damaged the main engine ECU!
> Cost me £1500 ,so get it fixed.
> 
> John


Which Chassis Sprinter do you have?


----------



## midgeteler

Nothing now TM, but have had 4 sprinters from new--218,2x 316 and a 416- did 13 years F1 contracting throughout Europe.
Retired now.


----------



## trevorf

I would have thought a 1999 merc would be a 2.7 5 cylinder, not a 2.8???????



Trevor


----------



## Mrplodd

Make sure you go to a Mercedes COMMERCIAL garage as they charge a lot less than the car dealerships !!


----------



## midgeteler

I assumed Alan was referring to a 2.7 5 pot. Most people "round up or down".

In any case the Merc system is similar to all their "family"diagnosticly.

John


----------



## midgeteler

Mrplodd wrote: 
Make sure you go to a Mercedes COMMERCIAL garage as they charge a lot less than the car dealerships !! 

You are right sir, but I don't think the car dealerships will touch any thing bigger than a Vito---not in GB any way.

John


----------



## teemyob

*merc*



trevorf said:


> I would have thought a 1999 merc would be a 2.7 5 cylinder, not a 2.8???????
> 
> Trevor


I thought it was the older 2.9 Turbo (not CDi)

TM


----------



## channelhoppers

Have booked it into the main commercial garage in Southampton. It's a German import by Bundesvan and the original German operating instruction book calls it a 312D, it's also an automatic.

Thanks for all your comments, hopefully it won't be too expensive!
Alan


----------



## smick

The 312 is a 5 pot, 2.9 engine (but sometimes called 2.8, as it's something like 2865 cc). The symptoms certainly sound like an ECU fault - agree with poster that you need to get it sorted soon. It gets expensive ....let us know how you get on. Best of luck.

Smick


----------



## channelhoppers

Thanks again. Will let you know the outcome.
regards
Alan


----------



## tony50

channelhoppers said:


> Hi
> 
> Our Hymer mercedes 2.8tdi (1999) develops a sudden loss of power when accelerating above 65 mph, as if the turbo has dropped out. When we pull over and turn the ignition off then back on everything goes back to normal until the next acceleration e.g. uphill over 60 mph.
> 
> Would be grateful for info if anyone else has experienced this. Many thanks


As John says get it to a Merc.Commerial dealer, could be as simple as a EGR VALVE.

TONY A.


----------



## midgeteler

Got it fixed yet' Hoppers? The suspense is killing me :?:


----------



## coppo

We would never know if we had this problem with our merc van.

Thats because we never go above 65 mph   

60 will do just fine thankyou, humping over 4 tonne with you :wink: 

Paul.


----------

